# OLight K90 pics leaked (SST-90 light)



## ptolemy (Dec 25, 2009)

(posting pic without permission, original in a dealers section)
looks very nice - thoughts/comments?



http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/0912/73/22f8828be0ba.jpg


Over sized image changed to link


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 25, 2009)

Where did you get the pamphlet.......as i would like to have one also. Nice light.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 25, 2009)

As many others have noted, what a great time to be a flashaholic!

I am in the market for a super led light, probably based on an SST-50 or 90. It seems the manufacturers are taking very different approaches to the battery required to power the SST-90 emitter. The upcoming Peak light is going to use one 38120P battery; the new Olight SST-90, is using 6X18650's. According to the tentative specs, the Peak is 2000 lumens, the Olight 2200. 

Bring on the lights and the reviews:wow::eeksign::drunk:


----------



## strinq (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my, OTF of about 1500 lumens? That looks like a serious light...


----------



## AKWolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice Thanks,lovecpf


----------



## richardcpf (Dec 25, 2009)

Doesnt look like this one


----------



## zemmo (Dec 25, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Doesnt look like this one



Will the real K90 please stand up!


----------



## Light11 (Dec 25, 2009)

2200 lumens,6x 18650's,SST-90 , me likey. Merry Christmas enlighteneds and flashaholics :santa:. lovecpf


----------



## Dioni (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pics dude!


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope 2 things:

1. it will be a nice throwser with good hotspot (sst-90's are known to be floody).

2. custom battery packs can be made. they are using 2200mah sells, but we can use higher quality/density sells


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 25, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Doesnt look like this one


 

if i remember right, that's an old model. they probably realise they need better cooling


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 25, 2009)

A low mode of 700 lumens.....nice.

I love the heat sinking fins......

Obviously, there's no word on pricing? My guess is $300+


----------



## wesinator (Dec 25, 2009)

this isn't that impressive to me, it is just getting closer to to HIDs. This HID is basically the same thing and has been out for a while. http://tacticalhid.info/tactical-26w
SST-90s aren't that great efficiency wise. the HID gets 100 minutes with a 6x18650 battery pack while the SST-90 light only gets 70 minutes. so why not get the HID?


----------



## zemmo (Dec 25, 2009)

wesinator said:


> this isn't that impressive to me, it is just getting closer to to HIDs. This HID is basically the same thing and has been out for a while. http://tacticalhid.info/tactical-26w
> SST-90s aren't that great efficiency wise. the HID gets 100 minutes with a 6x18650 battery pack while the SST-90 light only gets 70 minutes. so why not get the HID?



Why indeed? I'd say this calls for a comparo. LEDs are definitely climbing up the lumens ladder, I'm not sure that HIDs are still climbing down? I read somewhere that HID efficiency increased considerably up around 35 watts, do you think that's still true?


----------



## waddup (Dec 25, 2009)

i prefer the compact size of that k50. 

much more likely to have it with me if its a sensible size.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 25, 2009)

wesinator said:


> this isn't that impressive to me, it is just getting closer to to HIDs. This HID is basically the same thing and has been out for a while. http://tacticalhid.info/tactical-26w
> SST-90s aren't that great efficiency wise. the HID gets 100 minutes with a 6x18650 battery pack while the SST-90 light only gets 70 minutes. so why not get the HID?



I think its much nicer that leds come on instantly rather than take quite a while to warm up before reaching the peak brightness like HIDs do.

Also the led should last a lifetime and never need to be replaced.


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 25, 2009)

waddup said:


> i prefer the compact size of that k50.
> 
> much more likely to have it with me if its a sensible size.



I agree that I will probably carry the K50 in a belt holster so it will always be with me. The K90 would fit very well the rear compartment of my shoulder bag bezel up for easy accessibility. I like the idea of having a 2200 lumen led torch in reach - it would really "brighten" my day... :twothumbs


----------



## guiri (Dec 25, 2009)

wesinator said:


> so why not get the HID?




Because it's still a bulb and can break AND takes time to warm up which is time/battery power lost...?

Also, let me put it this way, which light would you rather use to beat someone over the head with or use for some kind of emergency whacking? One with a bulb or led? Me, I LOVE the hell out of the idea of LED's vs bulbs.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Dec 25, 2009)

waddup said:


> i prefer the compact size of that k50.
> 
> much more likely to have it with me if its a sensible size.



I also agree that the K50 is a more appealing size and I'm sure it will also be muuuuuuuch cheaper.

I wonder what the battery arrangement will be on it???


----------



## waddup (Dec 25, 2009)

ZRXBILL said:


> I also agree that the K50 is a more appealing size and I'm sure it will aslo be muuuuuuuch cheaper.
> 
> I wonder what the battery arrangement will be on it???



4 x 18650? :thumbsup:


----------



## hron61 (Dec 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:...


----------



## Painful Chafe (Dec 25, 2009)

wesinator said:


> this isn't that impressive to me, it is just getting closer to to HIDs. This HID is basically the same thing and has been out for a while. http://tacticalhid.info/tactical-26w
> SST-90s aren't that great efficiency wise. the HID gets 100 minutes with a 6x18650 battery pack while the SST-90 light only gets 70 minutes. so why not get the HID?



Yeah, it's getting close to those $500+ HID's. The Tactical 26w is priced great for a HID, but it's still $330. I'll bet the Olight will be around $200. If the Olight is up around the $300 mark like some have suggested, then yes, the Tactical 26 would be the way to go if you have $300+ to spend on a light.


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

Waddup, you mean 3x and not 4x, right?

Painful, why would the HID (at the same price) be a better option that the Olight?


----------



## Painful Chafe (Dec 26, 2009)

guiri said:


> Painful, why would the HID (at the same price) be a better option that the Olight?



After thinking about it some more, I'd bet the Tactical 26 and this Olight(as long as Olight isn't exaggerating like they did with the M21) would be a tight race. I think the Tactical would win in runtime, but a SST-90 LED produces a great beam and as long as the tint is good it should have a better beam than the T26. Output should be about the same. 

Also, I just read that the Olight has a 6x18650 battery pack. I'm betting this will push the Olight up around $300, not the $200 I guessed before.


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't doubt it'll be around 300 either but again, would not an LED be better from a durability standpoint not even considering warm up time..?


----------



## berry580 (Dec 26, 2009)

interesting, will love to see some more empirical data.


----------



## csshih (Dec 26, 2009)

Painful Chafe said:


> I'll bet the Olight will be around $200.


nah. :sick2: I doubt it. not even 300.. probably much more than that.


----------



## 276 (Dec 26, 2009)

csshih said:


> nah. :sick2: I doubt it. not even 300.. probably much more than that.


 don't say that i am already


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

csshih said:


> nah. :sick2: I doubt it. not even 300.. probably much more than that.



They can only charge so much but I think more than 300 myself


----------



## tab665 (Dec 26, 2009)

it will definitly be over 300 dollars. as for the 26w tacticalHID, theres a review of it in the review section by HJK. it DESTROYS the D30 howitzer.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it will be around 300 and 400 dollars...


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

Me too


----------



## ateallthepies (Dec 26, 2009)

Why would it be so expensive? Is the SST-90 so much more to make than the SST-50 and is there that much more work internally to warrant such a price hike? 

I am basing my queries on my Catapult which was about $160 and uses the SST-50. OK the SST-90 needs more heat sinking and probably beefed up components but how much more does this cost on top, $200 more?


Steve.


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

Custom battery pack with internal circuit, charger, development...


----------



## gsxer (Dec 26, 2009)

I think we all will fine out very soon just how much money it will cost 300 to 400 is about right I bet. But I have spent to much on Christmas:mecry: but there is always the visa card. Hay I just thought of something I'll sell some of my junk on ebay make some K90 money that way:twothumbs


----------



## koolranch (Dec 26, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Where did you get the pamphlet.......as i would like to have one also. Nice light.


 

Back to post # 2!!!!!! Where did you get the pamphlet?? Something smells fishy????


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

Selling things is the way to go 

As for the pamphlet, I made it for him in Corel Draw...oh, and the fish smell is just a new plug in for Corel...pretty cool huh?

Nah, just kiddin'


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 26, 2009)

koolranch said:


> Back to post # 2!!!!!! Where did you get the pamphlet?? Something smells fishy????


 if you would read post #1 it'd say


----------



## ubetit (Dec 26, 2009)

tab665 said:


> it will definitly be over 300 dollars. as for the 26w tacticalHID, theres a review of it in the review section by HJK. it DESTROYS the D30 howitzer.


 
I didn't see it DESTROYING the D30 Howitzer. Looked pretty close to me.


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 26, 2009)

ubetit said:


> I didn't see it DESTROYING the D30 Howitzer. Looked pretty close to me.



yes and the new and improved replacement D30 coming in Jan/Feb will be brighter again  look out HID's


----------



## Light11 (Dec 26, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> yes and the new and improved replacement D30 coming in Jan/Feb will be brighter again  look out HID's


 LOL ,great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## koolranch (Dec 26, 2009)

guiri said:


> Selling things is the way to go
> 
> As for the pamphlet, I made it for him in Corel Draw...oh, and the fish smell is just a new plug in for Corel...pretty cool huh?
> 
> ...



Awesome job! Lol I found it in the dealer section as stated.


----------



## guiri (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, it was posted in another thread


----------



## NWdude83 (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking at the K90 I think of this scene from Jaws.

Hooper - "Thats a 20 footer!"

Quint - "25, and 3 tons on him."


----------



## guiri (Dec 27, 2009)

So, what are you saying? We're gonna need a bigger charger..?


----------



## divine (Dec 27, 2009)

What percentage of 18650 lights come with an integral charger? What percentage of multi-cell lights come with an integral charger?

I don't think this light will come with all of the added circuitry that is mentioned in this thread. :shrug:


----------



## divine (Dec 27, 2009)

In the marketplace, SST-50's and SST-90's are selling for a $12 difference.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Good point, now i like to know the percentages


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 28, 2009)

it makes me cringe at the thought but i'm sure this thing will be over $300...i wouldn't be all that surprised if it falls somewhere just short of $400. if it lives up to the literature then i would think $300 is a pretty reasonable asking price. i wonder what Surefire would charge for something like this. that body has a lot of machining, the battery pack is purpose built for this light as is the charging setup (at least on some level) not to mention that as reflectors increase in size their cost increases exponentially. and the increase in R&D time isn't gonna help. i just hope the heating issues have been dealt w/ effectively. if Thrunite advises against running the Catapult for more than 20 minutes on high, despite it having a relatively large host and being underdriven, then what should we expect from something like this? my guess is that the 20 minutes of battery life on the high mode is no mistake.


----------



## guiri (Dec 28, 2009)

So, you carry a big ol' beer glass with you full with beer and every so often you stick the flashlight in there to cool it off!


----------



## MattK (Dec 28, 2009)

LED:
Instant on
Durable/lasts effectively forever

HID:
Throws further

I don't know anything about that specific HID but a 26W HID will be about 1560 lumens - assuming 60L/W. Say it (generously) gets 80% OTF that's 1250 OTF. The K90 is 2200L, let's be conservative and say 75% OTF that's 1650L or more than 30% more output. The SST-90 at 9A is the same 60L/W.

Price: I don't have any more information than you guys do but I believe that the guess of $350-400 is about right. A similar battery pack and charger alone for an HID would be about $150+. An M30 is $150. Add for the significant amount of extra material, big reflector, development, packaging, etc and it points directly to this price range. Think about just a switch for this light - they had to develop a switch that could handle a standard discharge of 9Ah/35W. 

Divine - As I discussed in the MP thread it DOES come with an integrated battery pack solution and charger. You may want to see that thread for more.

Obviously the K90 is outside of some folks price range. We've known it would be for a long time but we couldn't allow this to dictate our plans. This is a special product.


----------



## guiri (Dec 28, 2009)

How about an initial group/testing buy at a better/introductory price?
Where they say include a second pack?

Put me first for this if it ever happens.

Oh and Matt, if you or anyone of your friends/competitors needs someone for webdesign and photography, let me know. I also speak Swedish, Spanish and Bulgarian fluently. Just FYI and yes, I would be interested in some trades for products 

George


----------



## MattK (Dec 28, 2009)

Again, pricing is not set - just putting in my educated guess.


----------



## Biodarren (Dec 28, 2009)

OK, the K90 is going to be huge _and_ expensive, not for everyone.
The K50 however, should be more attractive to the everyman.
Thats the one that i am looking at.

If only we had a good idea of the release date. That is what i am waiting for the most.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 28, 2009)

Won't getting all of the 18650's charged to very close to the exact same voltage be a problem? Man this thing could do a lot of damage if it blows.


----------



## MattK (Dec 28, 2009)

recDNA - See the MP thread - this has already been covered.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not fine with multiple cells either. I have lights that use 2 x AA which I consider safe for me, but not for the cells (reverse charging if used too long). Of course I also have lights that use 2 x 123, I stick in either an 18650 if that's possible or 2 x 16340 IMR which I consider safe as well, some lights must be fed with 2 x CR123A though and I have doubts...

6 x18650 is indeed a lot of energy concentrated in a well sealed aluminium tube... Olight knows about the dangers and therefore they made that battery pack with the charger, to have the cells always balanced. That was a very wise decision, you never know what some folks would stick in there, two charged 18650 to the remaining 4 depleted ones as there are only 2 charged ones left for example...

Flashlights are not the only devices that use battery packs, laptops and cell phones are widely spread devices that don't work without them. After some accidents, those batteries were made more secure and I wonder if we can compare a battery pack of a K90 to these ones? Probably not, I guess we can compare them to what the RC people use. The difference is, that an RC device is normally far away from its user, while a flashlight is in his hand!


----------



## MattK (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually a latop is a perfect comparison since a laptop pack and the Olight pack basically use the exact same type of technology.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 28, 2009)

MattK said:


> Actually a latop is a perfect comparison since a laptop pack and the Olight pack basically use the exact same type of technology.



You don't have to charge the cells individually in a laptop....oops as long as the light can charge the batteries together like a laptop I'm OK with it. Tk40 should do that


----------



## Light11 (Dec 28, 2009)

hopefully the K90 will live up to the expectations and wont be a product that is rush into the market,last thing i want is a light of this complexity to be glitchy. :shakehead


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm already wondering what kind of lights are just over the horizon, waiting to raise the bar once again. maybe i'll just save my money and wait for Xtar to unleash a unit w/ 3 SST-90's. yeah, thats what i'm gonna do, that would definitely be the smart move. 

i sure hope that the LED mfg's can come up w/ some emitters that can w/stand 200+ degrees F (preferably more) or their gonna have to start taking compressors off of mini-fridges and try to cram them into the host.


----------



## guiri (Dec 28, 2009)

Considering development will never stop, how long will you wait?


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 29, 2009)

stallion2 said:


> i'm already wondering what kind of lights are just over the horizon, waiting to raise the bar once again. maybe i'll just save my money and wait for Xtar to unleash a unit w/ 3 SST-90's. yeah, thats what i'm gonna do, that would definitely be the smart move.
> 
> i sure hope that the LED mfg's can come up w/ some emitters that can w/stand 200+ degrees F (preferably more) or their gonna have to start taking compressors off of mini-fridges and try to cram them into the host.



That level of heat would cause many other problems, even if the LED die could take it. 
- The flashlight would become far too hot to hold
- the heat would cause li-ion batteries to vent or explode (hopefully ptc would cut in first)
- solder would melt
- plastic parts would melt

The biggest improvement would be to increase LED efficiency first, then max die temp.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 29, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> That level of heat would cause many other problems, even if the LED die could take it.
> - The flashlight would become far too hot to hold
> - the heat would cause li-ion batteries to vent or explode (hopefully ptc would cut in first)
> - solder would melt
> ...


 

your typical incandescent runs well over 1000 degrees in the filament w/out wrecking anything else, thats all i was really referring to, not the light as a whole.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 29, 2009)

stallion2 said:


> your typical incandescent runs well over 1000 degrees in the filament w/out wrecking anything else, thats all i was really referring to, not the light as a whole.



That is the fundamental difference between incandescents and leds.

Incandescents are hot in the filament and this heat does not need to be conducted away to the rest of the light because the filament is designed to be hot.

LEDs are not designed to be hot. The heat needs to be conducted away from them to the body, hence the soldered joints need to be able to withstand this heat as well as the led junction.

As we are talking about an LED light here and not an incandescent one, we have to apply the relevant rules for this.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 29, 2009)

easilyled said:


> That is the fundamental difference between incandescents and leds.
> 
> Incandescents are hot in the filament and this heat does not need to be conducted away to the rest of the light because the filament is designed to be hot.
> 
> ...


 
which brings me back to the point i originally made...developing emitters that can w/stand higher temperatures thus allowing for more current to be driven through them w/out getting roasted. the limiting factor on LED technology used in the field is not output, its heat. heat sink technology is only as good as the material used and the size/shape of the host, two things which in many cases are already being utilized to their full potential while designing a light thats still practical to carry.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 29, 2009)

stallion2 said:


> which brings me back to the point i originally made...developing emitters that can w/stand higher temperatures thus allowing for more current to be driven through them w/out getting roasted. the limiting factor on LED technology used in the field is not output, its heat. heat sink technology is only as good as the material used and the size/shape of the host, two things which in many cases are already being utilized to their full potential while designing a light thats still practical to carry.



The point is that even if the emitters can withstand higher temperatures, the soldered joints can't, so surely this is not such a good/viable idea?

Rather than that, it would be preferable to produce emitters that can convert more of their energy to light and less to heat.

I'm sure this is what every led manufacturer is trying to do, and if you compare today's generation of emitters to yesteryear's, you will see that they are succeeding.


----------



## ACHË (Dec 29, 2009)

MattK said:


> Actually a latop is a perfect comparison since a laptop pack and the Olight pack basically use the exact same type of technology.



That's a very good point. 

I remember ancient_(3 year old)_ laptops that used inefficient, power hungry components running off of *6 x 16650* battery packs. 

While these computers produced a lot of heat and ran for a whopping 2 hours!, they were perfectly safe. And keeping in mind; there were a HECK of a lot more _Pentium 4_ laptops in irresponsible hands getting wet, dropped, left in trunks, plugged on the charger for days on end, etc... running this configuration around the world without incident, than there ever will be SST-xx OLights.

L-Ion battery packs can be very safe which kind of justifies the extra expense. 

For heavily driven monster lights IMHO packs is the way to go.


----------



## MattK (Dec 29, 2009)

Precisely. It's made exactly like a current laptop pack; multiple 18650's in serial and parallel attached to a balancing PCB. It's also the same technology companies like AE light have been using for the HID's for years now too though most of those do NOT have balancing circuits.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 29, 2009)

easilyled said:


> The point is that even if the emitters can withstand higher temperatures, the soldered joints can't, so surely this is not such a good/viable idea?
> 
> Rather than that, it would be preferable to produce emitters that can convert more of their energy to light and less to heat.
> 
> I'm sure this is what every led manufacturer is trying to do, and if you compare today's generation of emitters to yesteryear's, you will see that they are succeeding.


 
no question that increasing efficiency would be the preferred method for increasing output but it has its limits. were still in the early stages of LED tech, the rapid development over the past few years shows that but the industry is quickly reaching a crossroads that internal combustion engines reached during WWII. more power = more heat = need for better materials and cooling systems. air cooling finally reached a point where it wasn't adequate for many applications. Porsche pushed that technology to its limits until they went to liquid cooled in 98. obviously i don't want to carry a light around w/ a radiator or freon compressor attached to it but it could happen. also, there are carbon compounds out there already being used as conductors and have melting points as much as 50% greater than tungsten so substituting one of those compounds for the solder should be no problem.

i just found this link below, this is pretty cool...apparently the transformation has already begun.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/15/eternaleds-debuts-worlds-first-liquid-cooled-led-light-bulb/


----------



## ACHË (Dec 29, 2009)

I've often wondered why there aren't any/many high power flashlights with active cooling?

While in smaller form factors this is impractical and it would kill the efficiency. In a large multi battery setup like this one I'd love to see a protected copper heatsink with a small fan/thermostat.

Kind of a like this:







OK.....I know this is major overkill...but if that was scaled down where the square part in the front was just big enough to hold an SST-90 or an MC-E; and the whole thing was protected inside the head of the light with air holes all around it like the Raidfire Spear. That thing could be driven HARD.

Hey we can all dream can't we


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 29, 2009)

ACHË said:


> I've often wondered why there aren't any/many high power flashlights with active cooling?
> 
> While in smaller form factors this is impractical and it would kill the efficiency. In a large multi battery setup like this one I'd love to see a protected copper heatsink with a small fan/thermostat.
> 
> ...


 
DREAM??? i say go for it. think about it, SLA's are dropping off the market like crazy...something like this could easily occupy that same volume and weigh a third of the SLA. i've been scratching my head trying to figure out why Audi hasn't started running some of the AC lines or small ducts to the LED housings they're using. look up the lamps on the R8 sometime...the whole setup is really cool to study. a few LEDs aligned concentrically here, the middle 3rd of an aspheric lense there, blah blah blah = :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 29, 2009)

It's an interesting point actually.

The incandescent bulb filament dissipates it's heat by getting so hot that the "heat" is radiated through IR out the front of the flashlight. This means that it is in fact preferable to insulate the rest of the flashlight from the bulb filament.

In order for the LED to dissipate it's heat in this way, it would also need to be able to withstand high temperatures of 1000+C, then you could just insulate it off. Failing that, LED's must conduct their heat through the body of the flashlight. Therefore, increasing max die temp to reduce heatsinking requirements is a bad idea as it would get much hotter than the equivalent incan.


----------



## MattK (Dec 30, 2009)

Off topic much?


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 30, 2009)

MattK said:


> Off topic much?


 
imaginations running wild, thats all.
it was bound to happen when you consider that the topic of this thread is still cloaked in secrecy. :shrug:


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like a very nice flashlight, over $350 is just plain crazy, considering other brands are working on similar style/output lights that will sale for less than $300. Hopefully Olight keeps the price below $250 so flashoholics like myself can afford one of these badboys. Hmmm $249.95 sounds like a fair price for 2200 lumens :thumbsup: I guess we'll all wait together lovecpf


----------



## berry580 (Dec 30, 2009)

im skeptical myself regarding whether its really going to be worth $350 too.

people keep on talking about the internal circuit, charger, etc etc.
If we think about it, all these technology are already available, they're just putting the puzzle together, not designing the puzzle. will development costs really justify that sort of prices? I'm not sure, but gut feel tells me something is being hyped up.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 30, 2009)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Looks like a very nice flashlight, over $350 is just plain crazy, considering other brands are working on similar style/output lights that will sale for less than $300. Hopefully Olight keeps the price below $250 so flashoholics like myself can afford one of these badboys. Hmmm $249.95 sounds like a fair price for 2200 lumens :thumbsup: I guess we'll all wait together lovecpf



I'm certainly not trying to hype the price up, but which other brands are you referring to that will sell a flashlight with an SST-90 for less than $300 and when will they be available?

I've seen precious little info regarding that.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 30, 2009)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Looks like a very nice flashlight, over $350 is just plain crazy, considering other brands are working on similar style/output lights that will sale for less than $300. Hopefully Olight keeps the price below $250 so flashoholics like myself can afford one of these badboys. Hmmm $249.95 sounds like a fair price for 2200 lumens :thumbsup: I guess we'll all wait together lovecpf


 Like to know which other brands are working on similar lights(sst-90,2000+lumens).
do you know something we don't?
if so,can you share?


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Dec 30, 2009)

Light11 said:


> Like to know which other brands are working on similar lights(sst-90,2000+lumens).
> do you know something we don't?
> if so,can you share?


Ancient Chinese Secret  Iam not Chinese but am keeping it secret, why would anyone think that Olight would be the only brand with a SST-90 LED Flashlight? No matter the price the SR90 will be sweet and Ill have to have one myself but spending 300+ makes me cringe alittle. Oh well, bring it on Olight, us CPFers are waiting


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I just can't see it selling for that cheap. The only comparable light I can think of is the microfire L2000r which sells for 600 euros. OK, the K90 should be cheaper due to the reduced complexity of having only 1 led, but I still think it's going to be more like $500+

I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 30, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I just can't see it selling for that cheap. The only comparable light I can think of is the microfire L2000r which sells for 600 euros. OK, the K90 should be cheaper due to the reduced complexity of having only 1 led, but I still think it's going to be more like $500+
> I hope I'm wrong though.



I agree with you.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 30, 2009)

$500+ price range would turn a lot a buyers off...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Light11 said:


> Like to know which other brands are working on similar lights(sst-90,2000+lumens).
> do you know something we don't?
> if so,can you share?


 
Isn't peak working on one? No clue as to price and availability. Though I'd guess "higher" and "later."


----------



## AndrewP (Dec 30, 2009)

The fact that they are marketing this light as a Search and Rescue light (as per dealers corner thread) and therefore calling it the SR90 might hint at a good throw?? Surely a search light needs good throw?? Just speculating of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## Painful Chafe (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe Matt should have an "office pool" type contest. We all get to guess the retail price and whoever gets closest wins one of these beauties. :thumbsup:

I'll go first: $349.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok i'm in $350.


----------



## Scarbear (Dec 30, 2009)

very good idealovecpf

i guess $299


----------



## wesinator (Dec 30, 2009)

my guess $300


----------



## zemmo (Dec 30, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Isn't peak working on one? No clue as to price and availability. Though I'd guess "higher" and "later."



Peak says under $450, but that doesn't include charger and battery.


----------



## MattK (Dec 30, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I just can't see it selling for that cheap. The only comparable light I can think of is the microfire L2000r which sells for 600 euros. OK, the K90 should be cheaper due to the reduced complexity of having only 1 led, but I still think it's going to be more like $500+
> 
> I hope I'm wrong though.



I think under $500. 
Again, I have no insider knowledge on this aspect.





Light11 said:


> $500+ price range would turn a lot a buyers off...



Yes - though let's face it. For 'most' people anything over $150-200 is a dealbreaker. This isn't going to be a light for the masses.' Frankly, I've never seen a light over $200 sell in 'huge' numbers.'





Painful Chafe said:


> Maybe Matt should have an "office pool" type contest. We all get to guess the retail price and whoever gets closest wins one of these beauties. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll go first: $349.



Wait - this seems like a bad deal for me somehow....


----------



## henry1960 (Dec 30, 2009)

My Guess $279.99 :twothumbs


----------



## fhenixlynx (Dec 30, 2009)

$319.99


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Dec 30, 2009)

I think $375.00


----------



## houtex (Dec 30, 2009)

"actual retail prices is..." Bob Barker:nana:


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll play Bob and say $299.99


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 31, 2009)

i've nothing to lose.....i bid...$1


----------



## Mopskuchen (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe it will be 299.98€


----------



## DArklite (Dec 31, 2009)

...until DX unleashes the new "PoopFire" SST-90 for $199.95.

No battery pack, either - it'll take 6 raw 18650s in varying states of charge - soon to be on all the terrorists' short lists!
Can you say "pipe-bomb"? Just switch it on and toss that sucker like a grenade...


----------



## tab665 (Dec 31, 2009)

the costs of making a HID is much more than the cost to make a LED light. you cant just charge an arm and a leg simply based on lumens. heres the four main things in my opinion that make HIDs expensive.. 1. HID bulbs cost more, 2.they mostly all come with thier own battery pack/charger, 3. HID's have the added cost of needing a ballast, and 4. bigger light, more material. however, with the size of this light, and the included battery pack/charger olight is stepping into the HID price waters.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 31, 2009)

tab665 said:


> the costs of making a HID is much more than the cost to make a LED light. you cant just charge an arm and a leg simply based on lumens. heres the four main things in my opinion that make HIDs expensive.. 1. HID bulbs cost more, 2.they mostly all come with thier own battery pack/charger, 3. HID's have the added cost of needing a ballast, and 4. bigger light, more material. however, with the size of this light, and the included battery pack/charger olight is stepping into the HID price waters.



The cost of a top-bin SST-90 from Photonfanatic in CPFMarketPlace is $60 too.

So 3 out of 4 of your points that apply to HIDs making them more expensive also apply to this light.

The only thing that doesn't apply is the cost of a ballast.


----------



## MattK (Dec 31, 2009)

$60 is more than twice the cost of a Chinese HID bulb btw (in production volumes).

Also, the regulation and control circuitry in the LED doesn't exist in the HID so match it against the ballast.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 31, 2009)

Bingo. Plus with the light being as completely humongous as it is, and the added cost of a balanced 6x18650 battery pack...I can see the price being decent. It's also not going to be insanely high production numbers to reduce costs at all that way. Not going to be a cheap one, that's for sure...

...but I still can't wait to see it!


----------



## SureAddicted (Dec 31, 2009)

easilyled said:


> The cost of a top-bin SST-90 from Photonfanatic in CPFMarketPlace is $60 too.



HID bulbs have been out for years, unlike the SST-90. I wonder how much the SST-90 emitter will cost in 6-12 months time.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 31, 2009)

well if anyone can produce a light like this at a relatively low cost, it would be the chinese...nobody is better at logistics than they are. despite that they'll still sell this at a high price. 

A) they can always drop the MSRP if they aren't moving enough units...consumers would love that, whereas trying to squeeze more money out of the market if demand is higher than anticipated would still be bad for PR. 

B) if you have a unique product to sell and no competition then it only makes sense to exploit that advantage so long as you have it.


----------



## MattK (Jan 1, 2010)

A light like this cannot be produced at a 'low cost' - the materials costs alone are very high - then add in machining, assembly, development, packaging, distribution...


----------



## easilyled (Jan 1, 2010)

The old adage "you pay for what you get" is still largely true with flashlights regardless of their country of origin.

Manufacturers like Jetbeam and Olight have improved their quality immeasurably since their first offerings in every respect and they now have a level of expertise which offers consumers considerable reassurance that their investments will be rewarding.

It is the quality of the end-product which will find its market-place value.


----------



## RWL5420 (Jan 1, 2010)

I sure like the K90. But the K50 would be the one I would use.


----------



## romteb (Jan 1, 2010)

easilyled said:


> The cost of a top-bin SST-90 from Photonfanatic in CPFMarketPlace is $60 too.





MattK said:


> $60 is more than twice the cost of a Chinese HID bulb btw (in production volumes).



I really doubt Olight buys sst90 from photonfanatic, the cost of an SST90 bought by the reel is probably less than half the mentionned 60$.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 1, 2010)

romteb said:


> I really doubt Olight buys sst90 from photonfanatic, the cost of an SST90 bought by the reel is probably less than half the mentionned 60$.



My point was to show that the SST90 is not a trivial cost.

If photonfanatic is charging more than twice as much for it as he does for other leds, then he is also paying a lot more for it from whatever his source is.


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 1, 2010)

MattK said:


> A light like this cannot be produced at a 'low cost' - the materials costs alone are very high - then add in machining, assembly, development, packaging, distribution...


 

i realize that...the point i was making is that a product of this magnitude will go for as high a price as possible, regardless of production cost, especially when you consider that this may be on the market for a few months before other MFG's get their own version out there to provide direct competition.


----------



## romteb (Jan 1, 2010)

easilyled said:


> My point was to show that the SST90 is not a trivial cost.
> 
> If photonfanatic is charging more than twice as much for it as he does for other leds, then he is also paying a lot more for it from whatever his source is.



That's what i understood, i was unecessarily ironical, sorry :naughty:


----------



## NWdude83 (Jan 1, 2010)

ACHË said:


> I've often wondered why there aren't any/many high power flashlights with active cooling?
> 
> While in smaller form factors this is impractical and it would kill the efficiency. In a large multi battery setup like this one I'd love to see a protected copper heatsink with a small fan/thermostat.
> 
> ...


 
I think this would be the best option for high power LEDs.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080318110327.htm


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 1, 2010)

$449.99 

I don't know, I see the SST90, which isn't cheap, 6x18650 balanced, which first isnt't cheap, and wasn't cheap to develop, a big body, charger and being first on the market with a product like that.


----------



## Scarbear (Jan 4, 2010)

:bump:

everyday i look in this thread and hope there will something new about the sr90 (or even sr50/ k 50)

@MattK 
is there a chance to get news before shotshow? if we had to wait until shoht i could lay back and i don't have to look every day in that threat. well, It's monday and i hope.......

Olaf


----------



## seestuff (Jan 16, 2010)

So, MattK, is it like The Price Is Right where if I guess over the retail price then I don't win? Or just straight closest wins?:naughty:


----------



## joshth09 (Jan 16, 2010)

I say what you pay is 170!





....or is that very wishful thinking


----------



## guiri (Jan 16, 2010)

seestuff said:


> So, MattK, is it like The Price Is Right where if I guess over the retail price then I don't win? Or just straight closest wins?:naughty:



Nah, not closest! I talked to him today and he said in confidence that everyone that gets the price exactly right, gets a free light...shhhhh


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 16, 2010)

hmm I wonder how this will compare to the new maelstrom??
I hope its not gonna be 300+


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 16, 2010)

The DX version of the SST-50 flashlight is $67. I haven't heard of any becoming bombs yet. When they come out with a SST-90 model I'm sure it won't be that much more.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32591

Regarding cooling the emitter...it's not just a matter of cooling the emitter and then driving it to infinity right? It's still not efficient when you drive it to the point that most of the energy is going to (wasted) heat even if you have the technology to transfer that heat.

If this was the case dive lights would be much brighter than "land" flashlight since once you transfer the heat to the body the water takes care of the heat.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 16, 2010)

joshth09 said:


> I say what you pay is 170!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If the price was that, everyone on CPF would have one:naughty:


----------



## seestuff (Jan 16, 2010)

guiri said:


> Nah, not closest! I talked to him today and he said in confidence that everyone that gets the price exactly right, gets a free light...shhhhh


 
NICE!!! How many times can i guess?:devil:


----------



## guiri (Jan 16, 2010)

Once per person...don't get greedy now!


----------



## matt304 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be watching for a release of the K50. :naughty:


----------



## VideoFame (Jan 17, 2010)

koolranch said:


> Awesome job! Lol I found it in the dealer section as stated.


 Could you please post a link to the pamphlet so the rest of us can benefit.


----------



## VideoFame (Jan 17, 2010)

New K90 Olight Families Pamphlet


guiri said:


> Yeah, it was posted in another thread


Could you please provide a post to the thread with a copy of the pamphlet.


----------



## guiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't see your post. I'll look for it and hell, I probably downloaded it. If so and I can't find it here, I'll upload it and link it here...stand by..


----------



## guiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Here ya go. I took the easy way out and uploaded it.. http://www.extuff.biz/images/cpf/olight-k90-brochure.jpg

George


----------



## VideoFame (Jan 20, 2010)

guiri said:


> Here ya go. I took the easy way out and uploaded it.. http://www.extuff.biz/images/cpf/olight-k90-brochure.jpg
> 
> George


 
Thanks for the upload of the Brochure. I just thought I'd let you know that the price for the Unit will be around $399.00. And according to one of the Olight sales rep who had one at the Shot Show where it was shown it's a heavy and big succor. Like you need a shoulder harness to carry it around. He also said it was very bright.

I asked about the K50 and apparently they haven't finalized it quite yet so it may be a few more months before we see it in Dealers. The K90 should start hitting dealers around February.

I already signed up for one. I hope they have a dealer in South Florida somewhere.


----------



## guiri (Jan 20, 2010)

You're welcome and let us know when you get it. I'm not sure I want something so big you need a harness and I'm not really a true flashaholic I guess but I may just wait for something else. 

I mean, I don't need it. I would LIKE to have one but at 400 bucks, not sure I could justify it even if I had the money


----------



## travelinman (Jan 20, 2010)

I would imagine a $400 flashlight in today's economy would find a very small niche market indeed. Lots of folks out there out of work, lots more will be soon. It's a very big woods.


----------



## guiri (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, I guess we'll find out soon enough..


----------



## easilyled (Jan 21, 2010)

travelinman said:


> I would imagine a $400 flashlight in today's economy would find a very small niche market indeed. Lots of folks out there out of work, lots more will be soon. It's a very big woods.



Doesn't stop people from buying HIDs. Sounds like this light is in the HID league for power output at least.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Jan 21, 2010)

Do I need a 2000+ lumen flashlight ? *NO*
Can I justify the expense of $500+ ? (with shipping to Oz) *NO*
Will lugging around a heavy 300+mm x 100mm be ideal ? *NO*

Am I already working out ways to save the required dollars *YES*
Can I find reasons to justify the expense *YES*
Will I use this beast at every available opportunity *YES*

Am I truly addicted? You can answer that


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 21, 2010)

MattK said:


> gcbryan - I'm not really interested in engaging in some endless debate about this but you're entirely wrong. There is a huge cost difference between creating a new, state of the art, high quality product and the junk you see on the China direct sites.
> 
> R&D: It takes time and money to develop new drivers; a driver for a SR50 (formerly K50) or SR90 (formerly K90) is very different from that used by an XR-E. The current movement is at entirely new levels. New circuit designs and components have to be created and tested. New switches capable of handling the high current levels have to be designed and tested. New reflector profiles have to be designed and tested. In the case of the SR90 a battery pack and charger solution had to be designed and tested. Then there is UI design/development/testing, packaging, marketing, etc etc etc...
> 
> ...



I didn't make an authoritative statement other than to point out that there would be some SST-90 lights that would not be $400 and that therefore there was a limit as to what the market would bear.

Sure it will cost more for Olight to produce a light. It would cost a lot for me to build a light from scratch as well. At the end of the day if I need a light to take the trash out a $60 SST-90 light works just as well as a $400 light.

I'm not saying no one will buy a more expensive light. People buy BMWs as well as Toyotas.

I didn't tell anyone not to buy an Olight. Everyone was trying to guess and to justify the ultimate selling price. Some were implying that building a flashlight is such a technologically advanced product. It isn't. It's a flashlight.

If you want it because it looks nice than build it with diamonds and sell it for thousands but it doesn't have to sell for thousands. Everyone who makes a light doesn't have to reinvent the wheel (or reflector).

There will be plenty of SST-90 lights out there for under $200 before too long I'm pretty sure.

There's no argument here. I'm not implying that developing new products is cheap but if it's too expensive there will be no market when $60 versions are out there producing the same lumens.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 21, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> There's no argument here. I'm not implying that developing new products is cheap but if it's too expensive there will be no market when $60 versions are out there producing the same lumens.



In that case, why are people still buying Jetbeam, Olight and Surefire *now* when there are so many cheap DX lights doing the same thing according to your logic?

My guess is that having had a DX light and personally witnessing the flimsy O-rings, the loose threads, the unreliability of the switching mechanism, that one might reason that its a false economy and prefer to have something that gives a bit more satisfaction.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jan 21, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> Sure it will cost more for Olight to produce a light. It would cost a lot for me to build a light from scratch as well. At the end of the day if I need a light to take the trash out a $60 SST-90 light works just as well as a $400 light.



For taking out the trash, a simple Petzl headlamp would probably be my first choice actually... 

But seriously, the thing about the SST-90 is that driving it at its full rated current is not as straightforward as it is with many other (smaller) emitters. Further, managing the power and heat so as to maintain the full output without significant decrease in performance is a relatively large undertaking. Then, if you want to have a reasonable runtime you will also need to make it bigger, and thus there would be time spent trying to minimize the necessary size for the (assumed) power/runtime requirements. That could take considerable time and money to do; this will (somewhat) justify the cost if the product proves to perform well, and perform consistently.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 21, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> Some were implying that building a flashlight is such a technologically advanced product. It isn't. It's a flashlight.


 

I don't disagree with you on this, but what I pay the big bucks for is very simple technology that does what its supposed to ... all the time ... reliably. There's millions of products that _"theoretically would/could work"_ out there but few do. For most products _its the thought that counts. (Every seen one of those 108 piece complete socket sets in K Mart for only $7.99?)_

I love something simple but that doesn't fail ... made with precision and pride!


----------



## bullettproof (Jan 22, 2010)

The reason why stuff is expensive guys is because theres a lot of hands in the pie.I do think that these big name light companies do build a better product then DX brands. However I think most are built in the same machine shop factories. I believe there are different tiers of quality depending on which line they go through and same with R&D.The average Chinese Factory Worker makes 160 USD per month. Heres the cost factorers for anyone intrested.

1.Manufacturer
2.Manufacturers Agent
3.Distributor
4.Jobber
5.Dealer 
6.You

As the US dollar declines price will go up to offset deflating dollar.These hi dollar lights would be cheaper if they could be but its hard to win theres so much complexity behind the scenes.


----------



## Flashlight_Bug (Jan 22, 2010)

So glad there are so many Americans coming out to defend Chinese lights in the true spirit of globalisation. More money to China for them to use as loans to the US and the rest of the world.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> Heres the cost factorers for anyone intrested.
> 
> 1.Manufacturer
> 2.Manufacturers Agent
> ...



You are missing development cost and that can be a significant part of the price on some lights, especially when it is necessary to develop a new high current driver.
That was very obvious when the P7 led was new, we first got all the cheap light with direct drive and half a year later the good lights, with a real driver, started coming.


----------



## bullettproof (Jan 22, 2010)

Flashlight_Bug said:


> So glad there are so many Americans coming out to defend Chinese lights in the true spirit of globalisation. More money to China for them to use as loans to the US and the rest of the world.



Well they could be cheaper if everyone wasnt trying to make 35-50% return on there money.But I don't care I'm pro capital good for them.The problem is we don't manufacture anything anymore in the US everything is out sourced. Americans keep buying this stuff and there happy to sell it to us. There will come a point when our Dollar deflates so much that there dollar will be worth as much as ours.When that happens they will no longer need to sell to us but to their own people.Why ship something when you can make the same profit at Home.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

Intimadator


_Over sized image removed_

I'll plead the 5th on anything further


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy crud!


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Holy crud!



I took a photo of it with my hand on the light to show how big it is. You would need to use both hands to hold it or the strap (its not an accessory, its a necessity)


----------



## 276 (Jan 23, 2010)

It looks almost like a weapon


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 23, 2010)

Imagine shipping costs :green: :shakehead


----------



## 276 (Jan 23, 2010)

haha i wonder how much it does weigh.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

276 said:


> It looks almost like a weapon



FEAR MY LUMENS! 



276 said:


> haha i wonder how much it does weigh.



Its not a anvil but its not a feather either. I'd say it weighed as much as a small rifle.


----------



## 276 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it head heavy or semi balanced??


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 23, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> FEAR MY LUMENS!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a anvil but its not a feather either. I'd say it weighed as much as a small rifle.



Who did you kill to aquire this beast, and where are the beamshots?


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 23, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> Well they could be cheaper if everyone wasnt trying to make 35-50% return on there money.But I don't care I'm pro capital good for them.The problem is we don't manufacture anything anymore in the US everything is out sourced. Americans keep buying this stuff and there happy to sell it to us. There will come a point when our Dollar deflates so much that there dollar will be worth as much as ours.When that happens they will no longer need to sell to us but to their own people.Why ship something when you can make the same profit at Home.



More sales. When their currency is worth more it's us who will be buying less since their products will be more expensive. It's not them that will be refusing to export.


----------



## houtex (Jan 23, 2010)

Back on topic,

How about more light info. Looks great. The design is very nice. Gives the appearance of being solid. Digging the fins too.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 23, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Imagine shipping costs :green: :shakehead


 
hahah... hey wait.. its not funny!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the table keeping the light from being taken or vice versa?


----------



## berry580 (Jan 24, 2010)

hmm... can i/we have the link to the picture please?


jp2515 said:


> _Over sized image removed_
> 
> I'll plead the 5th on anything further


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nitroz said:


> Who did you kill to aquire this beast, and where are the beamshots?



It ain't mines and the person that was walking around with it at the show is still running around. Beamshots I do not have as the batteries were run down when I got to see it. I did catch a glimpse of it and all I can say is that the neighborhood will never be the same again



Elliot said:


> Is the table keeping the light from being taken or vice versa?



Rule of thumb, don't show up at a flashaholic gathering and expect people not to take photos of your cool lights.  Besides it was sitting on the table so I carefully walked up and snapped a photo of it. BTW the table was unhurt. 



berry580 said:


> hmm... can i/we have the link to the picture please?



Photo link replaced in the post above. Here's another photo of the beast


----------



## MattK (Jan 24, 2010)

That was my sample of the SR90 - the pic was taken at our Batteryjunction.com CPF party.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 24, 2010)

guiri said:


> Because it's still a bulb and can break AND takes time to warm up which is time/battery power lost...?
> 
> Also, let me put it this way, which light would you rather use to beat someone over the head with or use for some kind of emergency whacking? One with a bulb or led? Me, I LOVE the hell out of the idea of LED's vs bulbs.


HID bulbs have no filaments to break, they can take quite a bit of punishment.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 24, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> Intimadator
> 
> 
> _Over sized image removed_
> ...



It's *HUGE*. 
Looks like Howitzer's long-lost brother.

Olight forgot to add a clip to that. :laughing:


----------



## MattK (Jan 24, 2010)

It's the size of most 25-35W HID's - and in the same output league. A lot of the 'size' is a battery pack/handle holding 6 x 18650's.

Everyone who saw it/used it was blown away at the output and throw.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep.. its huge! :green:


----------



## dcycleman (Jan 24, 2010)

any release date


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

MattK said:


> That was my sample of the SR90 - the pic was taken at our Batteryjunction.com CPF party.



Thanks for claiming ownership Matt. Looks to be a winner! 



MattK said:


> It's the size of most 25-35W HID's - and in the same output league. A lot of the 'size' is a battery pack/handle holding 6 x 18650's.
> 
> Everyone who saw it/used it was blown away at the output and throw.



It was impressive (for the minute that you showed us at the convention hall)


----------



## MattK (Jan 24, 2010)

Official release announcement within 1 week. Product availability within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2010)

Official release and announcement has occured.


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 29, 2010)

It looks/sounds awesome!  I need to talk my family into an extremely early birthday present for myself.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 29, 2010)

Impressive output and runtime. Incans generally produce better search lights because of their spectrum, but this one has a runtime advantage. The proprietary batteries and charger I think is disappointing from a hobbiest's view, but may be OK for actual SAR industry adoption. Although proprietary components are always problematic unless the vendor is very well established.

Should make a nice light for beamshot comparisons.


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2010)

Regarding the use of a pack vs 6 individual cells the factory was concerned about users having 6 unbalanced, potentially unprotected cells, in series/parallel.

There is a good reason every serious Li-Ion powered HID solution uses a proprietary pack instead of a pile of single cells.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh finally!!

The design is very good but I dont really like the small blue switch for such a monster flashlight..


----------



## linterno (Jan 29, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> Oh finally!!
> 
> The design is very good but I dont really like the small blue switch for such a monster flashlight..


It looks small because the flashlight is huge. It looks to me the same size or bigger than Mag D size flashlight's switch.


----------



## headophile (Jan 29, 2010)

it sure is intimidating 

beamshots please  :twothumbs


----------



## grunscga (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, they're not beamshots _per se_, but there are some pictures of the beam in the Marketplace announcement post.

I especially like the "aerial" view of SR90 beam vs. car headlights. oo:


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody ordered one yet? I'm trying to work out the funds for myself.


----------



## syncytial (Jan 30, 2010)

KarstGhost said:


> Anybody ordered one yet? I'm trying to work out the funds for myself.



See Matt's post in the Marketplace thread... act soon if you want one from the first batch!

There are a number of lights coming to market around the nominal 2K lumens level, so while the Olight does look quite promising, it's not the only contender. Some folks will need time and more concrete info before determining how this light, and others like it, fit into their personal illumination strategy:

Mini-EDC (keychain)/"tactical"-EDC/high-output LED/extreme-output LED/hand-held HID/high-end HID/collectible lights etc.

- Syncytial


----------



## headophile (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm particularly interested in how this compares to an mce/sst-50 light and a 35w hid light


----------



## Dioni (Jan 31, 2010)

I prefer a 35w HID :devil:

but, we are waiting for that comparisons!


----------



## NWdude83 (Feb 1, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> Intimadator
> 
> 
> _Over sized image removed_
> ...


:shakehead


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Feb 2, 2010)

Thrunite CATAPULT :thumbsup: . I'm :twothumbs but .


----------

